# how will you grade this show racer?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought it off of a guy who wins consistently through out the year. I never owned one of these before so i don't know how they should look like. What's the faults in him?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i think u need more pictures of his body and such


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

ill try to get more later its hard to get him to stand still


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

heres another one.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

His Nose and tail feathers a bit beat up when he got sent to the competition he got beaten up for a few hours so hes missing a few feathers and a scratched up nose  but i got him for a good price cause of that.

Bought it straight out of the competition.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks a better colour in the later pics. He should look better in a few days once he cleans himself up a bit. His wattle indicates he may be getting on in years? Does he feel nice in the hand? Nice smooth keel etc.? Did he win anything at the show? If there are things you like about him, I would put him to as good, (and large) a hen as you can afford/find. he looks a little small to me, although photos can be tricky.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow your good, he is 5 Years old, the guy shown him 5 times already in the pass competition i have no idea if he won or not. He was just willing to let him go cause hes old. Apparently it's a cock but i can't tell, he didn't seem aggressive towards the other males i have or puff up his chest.

how does wattle indicate age? I'm always curious on peoples technique at judging age its amazing.

Oh and i don't know how he feels, i didn't bother grabbing him at all since he didn't bother fighting me so i just put him on my hand.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks like a cock to me, he may chirp up a bit after he settles in and behave more that way. Show Racers are a nice breed, so good luck with him.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you bought it straight out of the competition there's a reason for that, most guys don't sell there good birds at the competitions, and they don't sell a winner. If the bird would have won any of the five shows I think he would have told you. I sold 2 birds at the last show that were my worst birds, so I thought, and they were put in the next show. I was competing against my own birds. I won't make that mistake again. I would go to a show racer website and download the standard, then check that against yours. bird.


----------



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi i'm just curious. How much was the bird purchased for. He seem nice and healthy by the way.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

tigtoy said:


> Hi i'm just curious. How much was the bird purchased for. He seem nice and healthy by the way.


A bottle of Whiskey  there were a bar at the competition so i heard that the guy loves alcohol so i went in the Bar and bought a bottle.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> A bottle of Whiskey  there were a bar at the competition so i heard that the guy loves alcohol so i went in the Bar and bought a bottle.


Well if you got him drunk first he may have give a good bird away LOL


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Well if you got him drunk first he may have give a good bird away LOL


hahahahhaha yes, He wouldn't sell it to me at first but i offered alcohol then he changed his mind real quick.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

he looks like a cock. round head hens are usually slitely flat


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

doveman2 said:


> he looks like a cock. round head hens are usually slitely flat


yes the guy said he's a cock at the competition im going to pair the Show racer with a american show racer to increase the size.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

good luck with this bird, he does look good he stands tall and proud


----------

